# Ritchey stem clamp height



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

Anyone know the steerer tube clamp height on a Ritchey Pro or WCS stem?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*



tazdag said:


> Anyone know the steerer tube clamp height on a Ritchey Pro or WCS stem?


Should be 42mm.


----------

